# من خفايا الأتوكاد CAD commands



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

من خفايا الأتوكاد CAD commands
​مما لا شك فيه , ان مستخدمي الأتوكاد , يسعون دائما لمعرفة اختصارات لوحة المفاتيح لأوامر الأتوكاد , وذلك مما يكسبهم سرعة في الاستخدام والأداء , ولعل كل منا يكتشف الجديد من اختصارات لوحة المفاتيح , وإليكم بعض هذه الأوامر علها تفيدكم في الإستخدام :



الأمر : dtexted​
اكيد جربت اتوكاد 2002 & 2004 وكنت بتكتب الكتابة داخل مستطيل بتعرف تعدل فيه حرف معين بسهولة ولما بقيت تستخدم اتوكاد 2006 و 2007 و 2008 بقت الكتابة صعبة في تعديلها لان المستطيل القديم لم يعد يظهر - الامر ده هايظهره لك - اتبع الآتي - اكتب الامر ثم enter وغير القيمة اللي بين القوسين من 2 الى 1 وبعدها روح عدل اي text وشوف الفرق.




الأمر : scaletext​
عاوز تكبر او تصغر كل الكتابة اللي في الرسمة في وقت واحد من سنتر كل كلمة لارتفاع معين او بنسبة معينة وكل كلمة تفضل في مكانها ما تتحركشي اكتب الامر ثم انتر ثم اختار كل الكتابة اللي انت عاوزها روح بكل بساطة واعمل اختيار للمنطقة كلها وهو مش هايختار غير الكتابة بس ثم حرف c اي من مركز كل كلمة ثم حدد ارتفاع الخط اللي انت عاوزه او اكتب حرف s لتحدد نسبة مثلا 0.5 وشوف الفرق.




الأمر : DDA​

هل حدث معك مرة انك جيت تحرك رسمة معينة او اخذت منها نسخ لملف آخر ولقيت كل الابعاد اللي انت عاملها اتحركت من مكانها ونزلت في مكان بعيد عن الرسمة استخدم هذا الامر واختار الرسمة كلها اللي فيها الابعاد ثم انتر وبعدها حرك الرسمة او انسخها لملف تاني هاتلاقي الابعاد ثابتة تماما في مكانها الصحيح .


هناك بعض الأوامر الخارجية يتم تثبيتها يدويا داخل الأتوكاد وهذه الأومر تكون علي هيئة ملف Lisp , ويكون تثبيتها بالطريقة التالية :



تنسخ ملفات الـ lisp الخاصة بالأوامر داخل فولدر support الموجود داخل فولدر autocad2007 داخل program files ثم تفتح الاتوكاد وتذهب الى قائمة Tools ستجد بها autolisp ادخل اليها واضغط على Load application ستفتح نافذة اختار منها كلفات الـ Lisp التي تم نسخها من قبل في المسار المذكور أعلاه واضغط Load وفي هذه الحالة فقد تم تثبيت الأوامر لهذا الملف فقط ولتعمل الاوامر في باقي الملفات ستجد حقيبة Startup suite على اليمين اضغط عليها واضف ملفات الـ Lisp اليها ثم ok حتى تخرج الى الأتوكاد وهذه هي طريقة تثبيت الأمر الخارجي وسأشرح الأوامر التي سأحملها لكم:



الأمر : CT​

أكيد في مخططاتكم بتستعملوا الخط الشهير xarab في كتابة الخط العربي ولكي تقوم بعمل حرف منفصل غير متصل بما بعده كنت تضغط shift هذا الأمر سيغنيك عن ذلك اكتب الجملة التي تريد كأنك تكتب على الوورد بدون shift ثم اكتب أمر ct واختار الجملة ثم انتر وستجد الجملة تصححت تلقائيا.




الأمر : sumlen​

هذا الأمر الرائع يعطيك مجموع أطوال الخطوط التي تختارها وهو مفيد في حصر الميد والحوائط مثلا يمكنك كتابة أمر sumlen ثم اختيار كل الميد دفعة واحدة ثم انتر سيعطيك مجموع الاطوال وحيث أن كل ميدة عبارة عن خطين فاقسم المجموع على 2 يعطيك المجموع الحقيقي لاطوال الميد وهكذا ولكن انتبه ألا تكون هناك خطوط فوق بعضها غير ظاهرة والأمر لا يعمل على الخطوط المنحنية أو polyline .



الأمر : INC​

هذا الأمر الرائع يقوم بزيادة الارقام التي تختارها بقيمة انت تحددها يعني ممكن نشرح له استخدام بسيط افترض انك رسمت محاور الاعمدة وبعد ما انتهيت منها لقيت ان فيه عمود في المنتصف لا يوجد محور له وعاوز تضيف المحور ده طبعا هاتضطر تعيد ارقام المحاور وتزودها واحد الامر ده هايوفر عليك كتيير يمكنك كتابة inc وتختار الارقام اللي انت عاوز تزودها ثم انتر هايسألك عن قيمة الزيادة اكتب 1 ثم انتر هاتلاقي كل الأرقام زادت بمقدار واحد.


 متمنيا أن ينال إعجابكم .



والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## تامر. (29 مايو 2011)

جاري التطبيق وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور أخ تامر

وهناك أسرار الخطوط في اتوكاد مثلاً عند كتابة شي وتحته خط يجب عليك عمل معادلة وهي o%%
وخطين فوق وتحت عمل u%%

تحياتي


----------



## semsem101 (29 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع
شكرا ليك


----------



## هانى عامر (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (29 مايو 2011)

تسلم يا معلم يا مافيا يا كبير


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور للمرور ومشكور للمهندس أحمد بغدادي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (30 مايو 2011)

يا جامد


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد فرزات (31 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amj1987ed (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبشدة على اول امرين 
بس كيف الواحد بقدر يعرف كل الاسرار 
يعني هل فيه ملف مكتوب فيه كل الاوامر او في بملف help


----------



## تامر. (4 يونيو 2011)

للفائدة : موضوع ذو صلة ، بعد إذن الأخ الكريم ثعيلي .

هل تعلم ؟ (تبادل الأوامر والخبرات في أوتوكاد)


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (5 يونيو 2011)

لكتابة الهمزة %%238


----------



## ثعيلي (5 يونيو 2011)

زملائي الأعزاء سوف أرفق لكم ملف يجمع أوامر الأتوكاد كاملة ويختصرها برقم واحد وكذلك ملف جميع الأسرار للأتوكاد بس شوية صبر .


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ثعيلي (6 يونيو 2011)

*بشرح جميع أوامر الأتوكاد*

كتاب قيم من إعداد المدس / أيمن

تحياتي..

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (6 يونيو 2011)

*بشرح جميع أوامر الأتوكاد*

كتاب قيم من إعداد المهندس / أيمن . يشرح فيه عن الأتوكاد 2006 خصائصة وأوامره 

تحياتي..

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## saaddd (6 يونيو 2011)

مشكور بس كتر الله يكتر حسناتك


----------



## العباده (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Al Mohager (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المدني مهندس (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجملية


----------



## ثعيلي (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبرك الله فيكم


----------



## africano800 (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (13 يونيو 2011)

الله يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## wasemmgd (14 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ثعيلي (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mrashraf2010 (14 يونيو 2011)

زادك الله من علمة


----------



## ثعيلي (15 يونيو 2011)

*خفايا في برنامج الأوتوكاد

*

هذه خفايا أرجو من المولا عز وجل أن يستفيد الجميع من الموضوع ​



*اولا هيك الامر لمعرفة اختصارات الاوامر فى الاوتوكاد والتعديل عليها حسب رغبتك او اضافة اوامر جديدة اليك هذا الامر aliasedit 

ثانيا لعمل كوبى لمخطط او موف وعلية المقاسات تلاحظ بعد موف او كوبى للبلان تغير المقاسات اليك هذا الامر dimdisassociate ثم all ثم انتر اختصارة dda 

ثالثا عند العمل فى الاوتوكاد فى البلانات الكبيرة او الثرى دى تلاحظ بطئ فى البرنامج وبطئ فى الزووم ايضا اليك هذا الامر vtoptions هتظر قائمة شيل علامات الصح اللى فيها وكدة الاوتوكاد يكون سريع وكذلك الزووم

رابعا عند رسم مخطط وبعد الانتهاء يمكنك عمل هذا الامر purge يقوم بحذف جميع الطبقات والبلوكات الغير مستخدمة مما يخفف حجم الملف 

خامسا امر align يقوم بنقل بلوك الى موضعة وليكن بلوك شباك بهذا الامر يوفر عليك عمل اسكيل وموف وروتيت لان عند عمل هذ الامر يطلب منك تحديد نقاط فتحدد النقاط الاربع للشباك مثلا ثم انتر ثم تذهب للحائط وتضغط على اربع النقاط للحائط بهذا يلائم الشباك حجمة فى المكان الجديد 

سادسا عندما تعمل هاتش لغرفة مثلا تظهر رسالة ان فى جزء فى الغرفة مفتوح وبهذا لاتستطيع عمل هاتش اليك هذا الامر pedit ثم m ثم تحدد الشكل ثم انتر ثم j وادخل مثلا رقم 1 ثم close بهذا الامر يمشى على الغرفة التى حددتها لة و ان وجد فتحة بها اقل من 1 سيقفلها لك 
واللى عنده اى اوامر خفية فليتفضل بااضافتها ليستفيد الجميع منها




1 - امر purge لحذف ما ليس له داع في الملف وتنظيفه.
4 - امر oops يقوم بالتراجع عن آخر عنصر تم حذفه
5 - أوامر oops, select last , select previous.. لا تعمل بعد Undo مباشرة 
6 - الأمر multiple يعمل على تكرر أي أمر عدد لا نهائي من المرات
7قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره بأمر (ClipIt) 
2 - أمر group في الأوتوكاد
3 - ممكن تكرار اخر امر بضغط زر space (المسطرة)في الكيبورد
8 - أمر flatten لتحويل اللقطات المنظورية إلى ثنائية الأبعاد 
9 - يمكن اعادة اختيار آخر عناصر سبق اختيارها بكتابة حرف p عندما يطلب الأتوكاد اختيار عناصر.
10 - عمل باسورد لملفات الاتوكاد 
11 - فك ارتباط الأبعاد بالرسمه من dimdisassociate، إيقاف النعكاس ال**** في mirror بــ mirr****
12 - المفاتيح والاختصارات المختلفة للـ selection..
13 - أمر vtoptions لتخفيف حمل كارت الشاشة وتسريع الزووم والبان.. (أزل علامات الصح من الشاشة الناتجة..)
14 - التحكم في أداء الجهاز مع الأوتوكاد 
15 - أمر ssx يمكنك من اختيار العناصر المشابهة لعنصر ما
16 - تصدير بيانات السمات attributes أو خصائص العناصر لجدور داخل أو خارج الأوتوكاد data extraction. .....+....... مثال فيديو
17 - ترتيب العناصر والتعامل معه(cycling) وأمر draworder 
18 - الأمر النصي المقابل للأوامر التي تعمل من نوافذ حوار بإضافة "- " قبل الأمر
19 - نص يعبر عن خاصية معينة لأحد أشكال (dynamic ****)......+...... مثال فيديو ......+...... طرق تحديث Dyn.****
20 - يمكن التبديل بين trim و extend وانت علي احدهم بضغط shift 
21 - تنفيذ أوامر النظام من داخل الأوتوكاد بأمر sh
22 - جمع أرقام وطرحها مباشرة في سطر الأوامر بدون أوامر (a b c +) 
23 - جعل hatch يتجاهل كل الفتحات التي تقل عن حد معين(Ignoring Gaps).
24 - تخزين حالة الطبقات layers عند وضع معين(LayerState).
25 - الحصول على خواص هندسية متقدمة لأي مساحة مغلقة مثل مركز الثقل والمساحة و moment of enertiaمن أمر( MassProp)
26 - تغطية أي جزء من الرسم بمساحة فارغة (WipeOut).
27 - تغيير أبعاد الصور في الأوتوكاد بشكل غير متناسب تحويلها بلوك وتغيير x scale عن y scale
28 - أمر لاستعراض كل متغيرات النظام system variables الخاصة بالبرنامج ومعرفة وظيفتها
29 - تفجير البلوكاتذات السمات (attributes) بأمر burst كي لا تفقد السمات قيمها
30 - أمر aliasedit لمعرفة اختصارات الأوامر وتعديلها.
31 - أفضل امتداد لتصدير رسومات الأوتوكاد كصورة إلى الوورد (أو برامج الأوفيس) هو wmf
32 - عدّ عناصر كل نوع من الأشياء المختلفة في الرسم وتعديل خصائص النوع كله مرة واحدة من properties
33 - استخدام ALIGN كبديل عن ( rotate (reference) + scale(reference معا (يفيد لوضع أي شيء أو بلوك بحجم محدد ودوران محدد) ......+...... شرح فيديو
34 - أمر overkill لإزالة الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. 
35 - كتابة كل الرموز الممكنة على النص في أوتوكاد
36 - جعل undo يحذف مجموعة خطوات دفعة واحدة أو يتراجع حتى مرحلة معينة من الرسم
37 - حساب المساحة الإجمالية لمجموعة polylines سواء كنت متجاورة ام لا.
38 - أمر elevation يجعلك ترسم في مستوى مواز لمستوى الصفر فوقه أو تحته.
39 - استخدام thickness لجعل الخطوط تبدو كأسطح في المنظور ولرسم حوائط مجسمة و كتابة مجسمة سريعة وتحولها لمجسمات حقيقية بــ convtodolid 
40 - أمر TxtExp لتفجير النصوص إلى خطوط
41 - عمل مساحة خالية خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها Background mask خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها..
42- كتابة النصوص على قوس في الأوتوكاد باستخدام أمر Arc****
43 -نقل الأشكال من model spsce من الـ(ViewPorts) إلى الــ Paper space والعكس أي بين الورقة والرسم بأمر ChSpace
44 - إعادة مستطيل تحرير النصوص الذي كان قبل 2006 بتغيير قيمة المتغير D****Ed إلى 1 لأخينا المصراوي
45 - تحرير البلوكات أو المراجع الخارجية Xrefs في مكانها باختيار البلوك ثم كتابة Refedit
46 - أمري Divide و Measure يمكنهما توزيع بلوك على الخط أو المنحنى بدل تقسيمه بنقط؟ وأيضا هنا شرح لأخينا المصراوي
47 - متغير ModeMacro لإظهار نص مكان الإحداثيات في شريط حالة الأوتوكاد 
48 - تدوير كل أركان الــ PolyLine مرة واحدة أو عمل Chamfer لها باستخدام خيار p اختصارا ل PlyLine في أمري Fillet وChamfer
49 - أمر Overkill لمسح الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. لأخينا Dib_Card
50 - نسخ أشكال من داخل البلوك إلى الرسم بأمر NCopy
51 -استبدال بلوك بآخر في الرسم باستخدام أمر blockreplace
52 - حفظ كل الرسومات المفتوحة حاليا باستخدام أمر saveall وإغلاقها كلها مرة واحدة بأمر closeall 
53 - رسم مستطيل مستدير الأركان مباشرة وبأمر rectangle
54 - فصل الهاتشات الغير ملتصقة باختيار create separate hatches
55 - عمل offset للأشكال في الطبقة Layer التي التي تقف عليها بدلا من الطبقة الأصلية للشكل من خيار l في offset
56 - لإزالة التكسير من المنحنيات عند الطباعة غير dispsilh من 0 الى 1من أخينا rauasee
57 -امر solprof يمكنك من اخذ واجهة تختارها لمنظور مجسم ما بشرط العمل داخلviewport في أحد Layout Tabs من أخينا Ismail
58 - ملفات DXF هي منلفات نصية وحجمها أكبر من ملفات DWG المناظرة إلا أنها عند ضغطها يكون حجمها أصغر من DWG المضغوطة
60 - رسم مستطيل مائل بأمر Rectangle بإدارة المحاور أولا..

61 - استخدام أمر QDIM لكتابة الأبعاد على المائل


62 - كتابة Dynmic Feild داخل الــ Attribute بضغط كليك يمين واختيار Insert Feild داخل مربع التحرير
63 - إضافة Vertex جديد لأي PolyLine موجود
64 - جعل حجم ال Dimension يعدل نفسه بحيث يصبح مقاساته تابعة ل LauOut بصرف النظر عن مقياس الـ ViewPort (دون استعمال الـAnnotation Scale) 
65 - جعل ألوان العناصر داخل أي بلوك ByBlock وليس ByLayer كما هي العادة فإن هذه العناصر تأخذ لون لاير البلوك
66 -أن Area هو أمر ومتغير نظام في نفس الوقت؟
67- عندما تحاول رسم خط أو مستطيل، وتدخل النقطة الأولى، وتحاول إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الثانية، يتم حساب إحدايياتها بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل، وأحيانا يتم حسابها بالنسبة للنقطة السابقة.. فما الذي يتحكم في ذلك؟
68- أن الآلة الحاسبة ي الأوتوكاد تحتوي أداة بسيطة للتحويل بين مختلف أنواع الوحدات؟
69 - يمكنك العمل على كامل مساحة الشاشة وألغاء أشرطة الأدوات
70- يمكنك تغيير اسم كثير من الأشياء مثل البلوكات في الأوتوكاد من قائمة Format => Rename
71- أنه عند عمل CopyClip أو (Control+C) من ملف لآخر قد يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه؟؟؟
72-أن أمر (Match properties (ma يمكنك أن تجعله ينقل مجموعة خصائص فقط دون غيرها؟؟
73- أن أوامر Rotate و Scale يمكنها عمل نسخة من الأشياء المدارة أو المكبرة ؟؟
74- أن متغير OFFSETGAPTYPE يغير الطريقة التي يتم بها عمل OFFSET للأركان في الـ PolyLines إلى دوائر وشطفات؟
75- أنه يمكنك رسم دائرة في الأوتوكاد بدلالة ثلاثة مماسات
76- أنه عند إدراج بلوك وكتابة اسمه، إذا لم يكن البلوك موجودا في الرسم فإن الأوتوكاد يبحث عنه في مجلد الـ Support .. ؟ما فائدة ذلك وما معناه؟؟
77- أنه يمكنك جعل كتابة الDimension تغطي ما تحتها بنفس لون الخلفية؟
78- هل تعلم أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه إجراء تدقيق لغوي للكلمات (الإنجليزية طبعا) ؟؟
79-أنه يمكنك الاستعاضة عن كل أقواس البوليلاين بخطوط مستقيمة في خطوة واحدة؟؟
80- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تعديل كل الـ Attributes قي الملف دفعة واحدة؟؟
81- هناك إمكانية حساب الإضاءة غير المباشرة في الأ,توكاد؟؟ Indirect Illumination and final gather ؟؟
82- منظور سريع ليه لاختبار الإضاءة والخامات ....... ملف الأوتوكاد (والملفات المستخدمة فيه).. وحدات الملف هي البوصة، مما يترتب عليه الحاجة لتغيير مقاسات الخامة 
83- أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه فهم الشفاية الموجودة في الصور(Masks & Alpha channe
84-أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 ما عدت تحتاج لجمع وطرح الكتل لعمل الفتحات والبروزات؟؟؟؟
85- أنك إذا أردت إعادة الملف إلى وضعه عند آخر Save يمكنك استخدام أمر Revert؟
86- ان امر Dimscale يغير مقياس الابعاد ككل .........القرقورى
87 -هل تعلم أنه يمكنك ربط أي عنصر في الرسم بأي ملف خارجي (بحيث يؤدي ضغط كنترول مع كليك على العنصر لفتح الملف)؟
88- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إلغاء "الإظهار" الذي يقوم به الأوتوكاد للاختيار Selection highlighting كليا، أو إلغاؤه للأجسام الكبيرة فقط مثل الهاتش؟
89- كيف يمكنك تصدير رسمة خطوط على شكل صورة من الكاد بأقل مساحة ممكنة ؟
90- هل تعلم أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 يمكنك تغيير نظام الـ Mapping الخاص بأي عنصر (كيفية إسقاط الخامات أو الماتريال عليه):
91- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك دمج مجوعة طبقات Layers في طبقة واحدة؟
92- أنه يمكنك زيادة دقة الـ Preview الذي يخزن في ملفات الأوتوكاد (والذي يظهر عند عمل view => thumbnail في متصفح وندوز)؟
93- أحيانا ما ينتج عن عمليات الاتحاد والطرح، كتل منفصلة فراغيا لكنها ما زالت مرتبطة ببعضها، فهل تعلم أن هناك أمرا يفصلها؟
94- أن أمر RevCloud والذي يقوم برسم شكل يشبه السحابة (يستخدمه الاستشاري كإطار للملاحظات لإظهارها) يمكنه رسم الشكل بمظهرين مختلفين؟
95- نه يمكنك كتابة مجموعة أوامر في ملف نصي ثم أخذها Copy & Paste لسطر الأوامر فيتم تنفيذها جميعا؟
96- أن أن الأوتوكاد فيه أمرين مختلفين:Explode و XPlode (بدون e)؟
97- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إخفاء جميع الـ Attributes في الملف في خطوة واحدة (أو إظهارها جميعا بصرف النظر عن كونها مخفيه من عدمه)؟
98- أنه يمكنك تحويل الطبقات في ملف ما لتنطبق مع الطبقات في ملف آخر في الاسم والمواصفات بأمر LayTrans
99- أحيانا ما يظهر الـ Grid على مساحة معينة فقط في الاوتوكاد، فهل تعلم كيف يمكنك إظهار باقي الشبكة؟
100- أنه يمكنك محاذاة كتابة الأبعاد إلى يمين أو يسار خط الأبعاد أو خارجه؟*​


----------



## عاصم المساح (16 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك من علمه لتعلم الناس خيركم من تعلم وعلم
اوامر جميله شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## نضال هديب (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد صالح بن فتشه (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم وشكراً اخواني الاحباب على المشاركات الرائعة


----------



## ثعيلي (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم على الردود الجميلة ووفق الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## porto (17 يونيو 2011)

استفدت حاجه شكرا لكم


----------



## رضا المرسى على (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوان المناصير (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yassin_ma (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك يا مميز


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

تكملة لأسرار كتابة الرموز الرياضية في الأتوكاد:

زائد ناقص من محرر النصوص نكتب p%%
اللانهاية من محرر النصوص نكتب U+221E
الخط المركزي من محرر النصوص نكتب U+00A2
والمقصود بكتابة U هي الضغط على زر ALT
أتوكاد 2005
ويمكن إضافة أي رمز من صندوق حوار إختيار الرموز وذلك بالنقر بالزر الأيمن داخل محرر النصوص وإختيار OTHER من بعد إختيار SYMBOL ويمكنك قراءة النص الذي يؤدي إلى كتابة كل رمز





أما بالنسبة للكسر فنكتبه بشكل طبيعي 87/116
ثم نختاره (النص) ونضغط على الرمز الموجود بالصورة A/B





اما الكسر 3/4 نكتبه بالطريقة السابقة ثم نضغط فراغ (SPACE)
فيظهر لنا صندوق حوار نختار منه كما في الصورة




حيث نختار الخيار CONVERT IT TO DIAGONAL FRACTION 

تحياتي
أخوكم / شوقي​


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

في بعض الحالات نريد اخفاء الرسم عن الشاشة، فالبعض يلجأ الى اطفاء الطبقة للرسم او تغيير لون الرسم ليصبح مثل لون الشاشه ،ولكن هناك عملية في اوتوكاد تستطيع من خلالها اخفاء الشكل المرسوم او جزء منه على الشاشة فما هو تسلسل هذه العمليه الاتوكاديه؟
طبعا ليس للطبقات دخل في الموضوع. 

نعتبرها مسابقة .​


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

*ماكرو لتغيير Scale الـ Block في برنامج AutoCAD*

أهديكم هذه المرة ماكرو جديد علي الأوتوكاد يقوم بتغيير Scale الـ Block في الأوتوكاد بدون تغيير مكانه وذلك لعدد غير محدود من الـ Objects 

أسأل الله أن يفيدكم هذا الماكرو

طريقة تحميل الماكرو من الأوتوكاد:

1- فتح قائمة Tools 
2- أمر Load Application
3- الذهاب إلي مكان الملفات واختيارها ثم ضغط زر Load
4- أغلق النافذة و استخدم إختصار الماكرو Command: bs


البرنامج بالمرفقات ومعه شرح فيديو تعليمي

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

*أمرين مهمين فى الاوتوكاد للحصر(lisp)*

أمرين فى الاوتوكاد وهما لحساب مجموع أطوال خطوط متفرقه موجوده عندك فى الرسمه 
أو لمجموع مساحات لاشكال موجوده عندك فى الرسمه 

أولا : مجموع الاطول 
حمل الليسب من هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/10557942...dbb1/suml.html
ثم بعد التحميل هيظهر لك ملف الlisp ضعه فى اى منطقه على الهارد ديسك
بعد ذلك افتح الاوتوكاد 
واتبع الخطوات التاليه افتح قائمه tools ---- ثم load application ثم اختار مكان ال lisp اللى انت لسه محمله وبعدين اضغط على load 
بعد ذلك اكتب فى سطر الاوامر- command line - 
الأمر suml ثم enter
بعد ذلك اختار الخطوط المراد المجموع لها وبعد الانتهاء من اختيارها اضغط enter
بعد ذلك اضغط F2 لكى يظهر أمامك مجموع الأطوال 

ثانيـا : مجموع المساحات 
( وهذا ال lisp الفرق بينه وبين الأمر area أن فى أمر area لابد ان تختار كل شكل او مساحه كل واحده بمفردها أما فى هذا ال lisp تختارهم كلهم بدون أى تعب )

نبدأ بالشرح 

حمل الليسب من هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/10557945...15d/AreaM.html
ثم بعد التحميل هيظهر لك ملف الlisp ضعه فى اى منطقه على الهارد ديسك
بعد ذلك افتح الاوتوكاد 
واتبع الخطوات التاليه افتح قائمه tools ---- ثم load application ثم اختار مكان ال lisp اللى انت لسه محمله وبعدين اضغط على load 
بعد ذلك اكتب فى سطر الاوامر- command line - 
الأمر aream ثم enter
بعد ذلك اختار الاشكال المراد المجموع لها وبعد الانتهاء من اختيارها اضغط enter
بعد ذلك اضغط F2 لكى يظهر أمامك مجموع المساحات

يارب يكون الموضوع مفيد 

أخوكم شوقي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ثعيلي (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي السندباد


----------



## ثعيلي (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررر


----------



## adel104 (21 يونيو 2011)

لا أدري كيف أشكرك ؟؟


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

كلمة شكر تكفي وهذا فقط من تواضعك ربنا يكرمكم أجمعين


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

تقدم هذه المقالة فكرة مبسطة عن الإمكانية المتوفرة لمستخدم أوتوكاد في تصميم خط (عربي) وفقاً لمواصفات وأشكال الحروف والأرقام والرموز التي تم تصميمها.

مع الأمل بأن يشكل ما يرد فيها حافزاً لمهندسينا وطلابنا المهتمين بحقلي التصميم والرسم بالحاسوب من أجل تصميم خطوط كتابة عربية خاصة بهم، وخلق نواة برمجية عندنا، مع الحفاظ على بعض من خصوصياتنا.

مقدمة

في برنامجه "بلا حدود" على قناة الجزيرة الفضائية استضاف أحمد منصور د. سلمان أبو سته مؤسس ورئيس "هيئة أرض فلسطين" الذي قضى عشرين عاماً في إعداد أطلس فلسطين، وسأله لماذا أصدرت الأطلس باللغة الإنجليزية، فأجابه د. أبو سته بكل حزم: "لعدم توفر التقنية اللازمة لعمل الخرائط، حيث لا إمكانية للكتابة بالعربية في برامج رسم الخرائط المتطورة اليوم".

من جهة أخرى، يطمح الواحد منا إلى تعريف وتعريب مفتاح رسمه الهندسي من نصوص كتابية وأرقام ورموز هندسية ترفق للرسم بأشكال محددة وضمن نمط خطوط كتابة خاص به. وكما هو معروف، فإن هذه العملية يسهل تطبيقها يدوياً على الورق حتى لرسام هاوٍ، وكل ما على ممارس الرسم إلا أن يتبع شكلاً معيناً لعنصر الكتابة وفقاً لطقمه المعرف أصلاً.

الآن، وفي عصر الرسم والتصميم بالحاسوب، هل يستطيع مستخدم أوتوكاد مثلاً، الكتابة بالعربية وبحروفٍ وأرقامٍ ورموزٍ وفقاً لأشكالٍ محددةٍ لها سلفاً؟ الجواب: بالقطع نعم، عندما يتم دعم برنامج أوتوكاد بنمط الخط المعني. 

سنحاول في هذه المقالة تقديم فكرة مبسطة عن الإمكانية المتوفرة لمستخدم أوتوكاد في تصميم خط (عربي) وفقاً لمواصفات وأشكال الحروف والأرقام والرموز التي صممناها. فبعيد رسم الحرف المعين هندسياً، نعرفه باستخدام محرر نصوص خارجي بصيغة آسكي (ASCII) كملف شكل (Shape file) بالامتداد SHP. وبإرفاق شفرة هذا الحرف إلى ملفٍ آخر ليحوي هذا الأخير ملفات الأشكال لكل الحروف والرموز، نحصل على ملف جديد شامل يعرف نمط الكتابة المطلوب بالامتداد ذاته. وهنا، يستطيع أوتوكاد ترجمة هذا الملف الشامل كملف خطوط كتابة بالامتداد SHX. ولحظتها نستطيع استخدام نمط الكتابة المعين إذا حملنا الملف الأخير في دليل أوتوكاد ضمن مجلدات الخطوط أو في مسار آخر من مسارات الدعم المعروفة لأوتوكاد.

وإذا أردت عزيزي القارئ أن تتابع معنا خطوات تصميم الحروف وأنماط الكتابة في أوتوكاد، يمكنك تنزيل الملفات الوارد ذكرها في أسفل هذه المقالة.

خطوات تصميم الحروف ونمط الكتابة في أوتوكاد

لدينا فيما يلي طريقتان منفصلتان لكنهما متشابهتان تقريباً في أغلب المراحل والخطوات اللازمة لتصميم وتعريف شفرة الحرف أولاً ومن ثم تصميم خط الكتابة في أوتوكاد ثانياً. ويظهر الاستثناء الوحيد لعدم التشابه بين الطريقتين عند كتابة شفرة العنصر الأولي لنمط خط الكتابة كتعريف الحرف، أو الرقم أو حتى الرمز الرياضي، والتي تعتبر أساسية وتأخذ جهداً كبيراً وحيزاً مميزاً في تسلسل خطوات التصميم، (الشكل 1).




الشكل 1: خطوات تصميم نمط الكتابة في أوتوكاد



الطريقة التقليدية لكتابة شفرة الحرف ونمط الكتابة

أولاً: رسم وتعريف أشكال الحروف المكونة لنمط الكتابة 

لتنفيذ هذه الفكرة رسمنا شبكة مربعات، ارتفاعها أربع وحدات، بما يكافئ ارتفاع الكتابة العربية. كما قسمنا كل وحدة إلى أربع وحدات متساوية وصغيرة. وللمساعدة في رسم الحروف والأرقام العربية والرموز وتصميمها الصحيح حدد خط الأساس الأفقي على شبكة الرسم بالرقم (0) ليشكل أساساً سفلياً للأرقام العربية وليفصل الحروف والكتابة إلى جزئين، أحدهما سفلي مقداره وحدة واحدة والآخر علوي مقداره ثلاث وحدات، (الشكل 2).




الشكل 2: تصميم الخط العربي الهندسي كوفي 1(KUFI1) وفيه الأرقام العربية 



وفي هذا السياق، قد يكتشف أحدكم أن حرفاً معيناً أو حتى طقماً من الحروف غير متناسب والأنماط السائدة لكتابة الحروف العربية. وهذا ما حدث معي بالفعل عندما استأنست برأي أحد الخطّاطين في أشكال الحروف التي صممتها وأرفقها لكم فكان رأيه سلبياً. لذلك على المصمم للحرف أو نمط خط الكتابة أن يرسم العنصر المعين بالشكل الذي يرغبه ويرتأيه، قبيل تصميمه في أوتوكاد.

ثانياً: تعريف حركة الحرف 

حركة الحرف تعني حركة خط رسمه منذ انطلاقه وحتى يصل إلى نهايته. وعليه فإن نقطة انطلاق الحرف هي نقطة نهاية الحرف الذي قبله أو نهاية الفراغ بعد الكلمة الأخيرة أو حتى بداية السطر الجديد. وتمثل نقطة النهاية نقطة البداية للحرف أو الفراغ التالي. ويجب الانتباه إلى وجود أكثر من مسارٍ يمكن تتبعه لتعريف حركة الحرف بين نقطتي البداية والنهاية، مع بقاء شكل الحرف ثابتاً. لذلك، فرسم الحرف يتطلب رسم خطوطه الأساسية والمرئية مضافاً له بيان حركة اليد عند الرسم.

ثالثاً: كتابة شفرة الحرف 

بعد رسمه وتحديد حركته، نُعرف الحرف وحركاته باستخدام محرر نصوص خارجي بصيغة آسكي (ASCII) كملف شكل بالامتداد SHP. هذا الملف سيحوي شفرة رقمية مكونة من مجموعات أرقام ورموز تعرف حركة ومسار الخط الذي يتبعه الحرف المعين انطلاقاً من نقطة البداية وصولاً لنقطة النهاية. 
لنفصل أولاً كيف نكتب الشفرة الرقمية لأشهر حروف العربية وهو الألف بدون همزة، ومن ثم نكتب شفرة حرف الهاء المتصلة، (الشكل 3)، (راجع المقالة: الأشكال وخطوط الكتابة وأنماط الخطوط ونقوش التظليل)




الشكل 3: حرفا الألف بدون الهمزة والهاء المتصلة 



يرسم حرف الألف كخط رأسي انطلاقاً من نقطة البداية (0) وعمودياً للأعلى حتى نصل للنقطة (1) على بعد ثلاث وحدات. نكتب الشفرة الرقمية لهذه الحركة وما نتج عنها رسماً:

034,

أي أننا تحركنا ورسمنا باتجاه الأعلى (034) خطاً مستقيماً مقداره ثلاث وحدات (034). هذه الحركة والرسم يمكن كتابتهما كشفرة أخرى 1,034,)) استناداً إلى أن الشفرة 1 أو 001 تعني نمط رسم فعال والذي يمثل الحالة الافتراضية. من ذاك العلو ومن النقطة (1) بالتحديد نتحرك للأسفل بدون رسم خط حتى نعود لنقطة البداية (0). لذلك نستخدم الرقم 2 (أو 002) لتعطيل نمط الرسم قبيل الحركة:

034,2,03C,

هذا الجزء من الشفرة يعني أننا تحركنا ثلاث (2,03C) وحدات للأسفل (2,03C). ونكمل التحرك، أيضاً بدون رسم خط من النقطة (0) يساراً مسافة (0.5) وحدة، حتى نصل إلى نقطة النهاية (2). ولكتابة شفرة هذه الحركة الأخيرة نغير أولاً مقياس الرسم إلى التصغير (3,2,018) بمقدار النصف (3,2,018)، ثم نتحرك وحدة واحدة (018) في اتجاه اليسار (018)، أي بالمجمل تحركنا نصف وحدة، لوجود مقياس الرسم النصف، لليسار:

034,2,03C,3,2,018,

نكمل كتابة الشفرة

034,2,03C,3,2,018,4,2,

هنا، أعدنا الأمور للوضع الأصلي للرسم. فغيرنا مقياس الرسم للتكبير 4 (أو 004) بمقدار الضعف 2. نختم الشفرة بكتابة الصفر 0 (أو 000):

034,2,03C,3,2,018,4,2,0

وأخيراً، نضيف العنوان (*104,9,ALEF) إلى الشفرة السابقة، ومن ثم نحفظهما كملف مفكرة منفصل وضمن مجلدٍ معروف بالاسم ALEF.SHP، (الشكل 4).




الشكل 4: الشفرة الكتابية لحرف الألف (بدون همزة)



وحتى نفهم ماذا تعني هذه الأرقام والشفرة لعملنا نقول: إن حرف الألف بدون همزة المكون من خط عمودي بارتفاع ثلاث وحدات من نقطة إدراجه، وينتهي على بعد نصف وحدة إلى اليسار في نقطة نهايته أو نقطة بداية الحرف التالي، قد رسم كشكل هندسي، (الشكل 3)، ومثل بالشفرة (الشكل 4)، المكونة من سطرين: أولهما هو العنوان ويتمثل فيما يلي:

* النجمة: تشير لأوتوكاد بأن تعريف الشكل قد بدأ. 

104 رمز أو عدد يمثل شفرة آسكي (ASCII CODE) المكافئ للحرف المعين. وهي الشفرة التي تترجم الضغط على المفتاح الموسوم بالحرفين ا و h في لوحة المفاتيح إلى رسمِ الشكل الهندسي الذي اخترناه لتمثيل الحرف (ا) على شاشة الحاسوب، وذلك عند استخدام نمط الخط المحدد المعرف للحرف نفسه. هذه الشفرة تتراوح قيمتها من 1 إلى 127 وحتى 255، وفقاً لعدد الحروف والرموز المستخدمة ضمن نمط خط الكتابة نفسه. 

فالحاسوب يخزن المعلومات والمعطيات بواسطة شفرة آسكي التي تقوم بتحويل العناصر (الحروف، الرموز الرياضية والأرقام) المدخلة إليه كأرقام ثنائية. إذا حددنا هذه الشفرة بسبع بِتَّّات فإننا نستطيع استخدامها لتعريف ما مجموعه 128 عنصراً مدخلاً إلى الحاسوب (2^7 أي اثنان مرفوعة للقوة 7). كما نستطيع تمثيل مجموعة أكثر من العناصر المدخلة إلى الحاسوب إذا حددنا الشفرة بثماني بتات أو أكثر. فالشفرة المكونة من ثمانية بتات تعرف 256 عنصراً مدخلاً إلى الحاسوب (أي 2^8).

كما أسلفت عزيزي القارئ، يمكنك الحصول على ملف يتضمن تمثيل شفرة آسكي لعناصر الكتابة الإنجليزية والعربية بالنقر فوق الوصلة المبينة في مقدمة المقالة.

9 عدد يمثل مجموع بايتات تعريف الشكل للحرف (ا) في السطر الثاني. كل بايت يمثل مجموعة مكونة من ثلاثة أرقام مثل 034 ثم 2 أو (002) ثم 03C،.....الخ. 

ALEF اسم الشكل المرسوم (حرف الألف العربي بدون همزة). 

فيما يتكون السطر الثاني من مجموعات (عددها 9، وفقاً للسطر الأول) ذات ثلاثة أرقام، تسلسل أولاها من اليسار لليمين كما يلي: 

0 يكون هذا الرقم صفراً دائماً لينبه أوتوكاد بأن الأرقام التالية مترجمة إلى القيم الست عشرية. 

3 المسافة التي يقطعها المتجه تبلغ 3 وحدات، حيث تتراوح المسافة بين 1 و F (خمس عشرة وحدة).

4 اتجاه حركة المتجه للأعلى. وهنا تتراوح الاتجاهات من (0) نحو الشرق ودوراناً بعكس عقارب الساعة وحتى F وفقاً لمضاعفات الزاوية 22.5 درجة.

وعلى المنوال نفسه، نعرف شفرة حرف الهاء المتصلة، (الشكل 3). ولرسمه نحدد نقطة البداية (0) ونتحرك منها أفقياً بدون رسم خط (...,2) نحو النقطة (1) ثم رأسياً للأعلى حتى النقطة (2). ولأننا سنتحرك ضمن حدود جزء من أربعة نغير مقياس الرسم تصغيراً إلى الربع (...,2,3,4). إذن، نتحرك ضمن مقياس الرسم الجديد من نقطة البداية أربع وحدات صغيرة لليسار نحو النقطة 1 (...,2,3,4,048) ثم نتحرك للأعلى ست وحدات صغيرة (..,2,3,4,048,064) فنصل للنقطة 2. من هناك نبدأ برسم خط (..,2,3,4,048,064,1) نحو الأسفل حتى نصل للنقطة 3 (أو النقطة 1)، ثم نتجه نحو النقطة 4 فنكتب (..,2,3,4,048,064,1,06C,048). حتى الان، نحن رسمنا الخط العمودي من النقطة (2) نزولاً حتى النقطة (3) ثم الخط الأفقي من النقطة (3) وصولاً للنقطة (4)، مع أن نقطة بداية الحركة تتحدد في النقطة الأولى (0).

نكمل كتابة الشفرة فنرسم من النقطة (4) قوساً نصف قطره 4 وحدات بحيث يدور بعكس عقارب الساعة بمقدار أربعة أثمان من الثمن الرابع مشكلين بذلك نصف دائرة في الأعلى، إذ يمر هذا القوس في النقطة (5) وليصل أخيراً إلى النقطة (6):

2,3,4,048,064,1,06C,048,10,4,-044,

ونكمل رسم الجزء الأخير من حرف الهاء برسم الخط الأفقي، الأساس من النقطة (6) وحتى نقطة النهاية (7):

2,3,4,048,064,1,06C,048,10,4,-044,0C8,

وأخيراً نعدل مقياس الرسم إلى المقياس الأصلي ونختم الشفرة بالصفر:

2,3,4,048,064,1,06C,048,10,4,-044,0C8,4,4,0

نكمل العنوان:

*105,15,HAA
2,3,4,048,064,1,06C,048,10,4,-044,0C8,4,4,0 

رابعاً: التأكد من نجاح عملية تعريف شفرة الحرف وترجمته لأوتوكاد 

يتم ذلك في أوتوكاد عن طريق الأوامر الثلاث التالية:

الأمر توليف (compile): لتوليد ملف مترجم من ملف الشكل. نكتبه في سطر الأوامر: 

Command: Compile

يظهر صندوق الحوار "Select Shape or Font File". ونحدد ملف الشكل ALEF.shp من المجلد D:\CADFONTS، فيستجيب أوتوكاد كتابة في نافذة الأوامر ما يلي:

Compiling shape/font description file
Compilation successful. Output file D:\CADFONTS\ALEF.shx contains 51 bytes. 

أي أننا حصلنا على الملف المترجم ALEF.shx ضمن المجلد D:\CADFONTS.

الأمر تحميل (load): لتحميل الملف المترجم لأوتوكاد. نكتبه في سطر الأوامر: 

Command: Load

يظهر صندوق الحوار "Select Shape File". نحدد ملف الشكل المترجم ALEF.shx من المجلد D:\CADFONTS، فيصبح الملف المترجم محملاً على أوتوكاد.

الأمر إدراج شكل (shape): لإدراج الشكل في أوتوكاد. نكتبه في سطر الأوامر: 

Command: shape
Enter shape name or [?]: alef
Specify insertion point:
Specify height : 1
Specify rotation angle : 0

إذا نجحت كل هذه العمليات، وكان الشكل الناتج من عملية الإدراج للملف المترجم مكافئاً لشكل الحرف الأصل عند رسمه فإننا نتأكد من صحة تعريفنا لشفرة الحرف المعين. عندئذٍ، ننتقل إلى تعريف الحرف الثاني فالثالث .....وانتهاءً بآخر حرفٍ في الأبجدية العربية المختارة كنمط خط. ولا ننسى في هذا المجال تعريف شفرات الأرقام العربية والرموز الرياضية والهندسية التي سيحويها نمط الكتابة المعين.

خامساًً: تكوين ملف مفكرة جديد لتعريف نمط خط الكتابة 

نستحدث ملف مفكرة جديد لتعريف خط الكتابة خاصتنا، نسمّيه مثلاً KUFI1.shp، ونرفقه للمجلد D:\CADFONTS\. نبدأ بتعريف خط الكتابة بمساعدة الفاصلة المنقوطة ( وذلك لعمل تعريفات وإضافات له بدون أية تأثيرات على الملف سوى إمكانية قراءته:

;;
;; ملف خط كتابة لبرنامج أوتوكاد
;; إعداد: يحيى مضيه
;; 

ثم نُعرف مباشرةً حجم – مقياس الرسم- الذي ستظهر به الكتابة:

*0,4,ARABIC ENGINEERING KUFI1 FONT 
3,3,2,0 

على اعتبار أن 3 وحدات لارتفاع حرف الألف والمكافئة لارتفاع الأرقام العربية ستظهر بوحدة واحدة. ثم نضيف للملف نفسه KUFI1.shp الشفرة المعرفة للمسافة بين الكلمات كوحدة واحدة:

*32,7,SPACE
2,018,14,8,(-6,-8),0 

والشفرة المعرفة للمسافة بين الأسطر بمقدار ثمانية أثلاث وحدة:

*10,11,LF
2,3,3,08C,4,3,14,8,(9,10),0 

وأخيراً ننسخ للملف جميع ملفات الحروف والأرقام والرموز المكونة لخط الكتابة الناتجة. (يمكنك الحصول على الملف بالنقر فوق الوصلة المبينة في بداية المقالة).

سادساً: ترجمة الملف KUFI1.SHP إلى ملف شكل آخر يتقبله أوتوكاد 

وهنا، ينبغي لنا استخدام الأمر توليف (COMPILE) لتوليد ملف جديد من الملف الشامل KUFI1.shp:

Command: compile

من صندوق الحوار "Select Shape or Font File" نختار الملف KUFI1.SHP ضمن المجلد D:\CADFONTS فيستجيب أوتوكاد بما يلي:

Compiling shape/font description file
Compilation successful. Output file D:\CADFONTS\KUFI1.shx 
contains 2883 bytes. 

ومن الطبيعي أن عدم وجود أخطاء في كتابة الملف يعني نجاح عملية التوليف وحصولنا على الملف المترجم KUFI1.shx، نغلق أوتوكاد.

سابعاً: إفلات الملف المترجم KUFI1.SHX ضمن مجلد الخطوط 

نحمل الملف المترجم للمجلد الفرعي "الخطوط" Fonts، الموجود ضمن المجلد الرئيسيC:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002. (يمكن استخدام الأمر Load لتحميل الملف بدون إغلاق أوتوكاد).

الآن افتح ملفاً جديداً في أوتوكاد، وحدد من القائمة القياسية Format>Text Style… في صندوق الحوار Text Style انتق نمط الخطوط KUFI1.shx (يمكن أن تتم هذه العملية أيضاً باستخدام الأمر STYLE-) فيصبح نمط الخط KUFI1 هو الفعال. استخدم الأمر Dtext للكتابة، (الشكل 5). 



الشكل 5: الكتابة بالعربية في أوتوكاد بالخط المصمم KUFI1



خطوات تصميم الحروف ونمط الكتابة في أوتوكاد بالأدوات السريعة (Express Tools)

لاشك أن كتابة أو تعريف شفرة كل حرفٍ في العربية كملف شكل بالطريقة التقليدية الواردة أعلاه لن يكون سهلاً كما هو الحال بالنسبة لحرف الألف بدون همزة أو حتى حرف اللام المتصلة. فالحروف العربية بمجملها، (الشكل 2، أنظر ملف أوتوكاد KUFI1)، مكونة من خطوط مستقيمة و/أو أقواس دائرية، قد يضاف لبعضها نقطة أو نقطتين أو حتى ثلاث نقاط. ولا ننسى في هذا الصدد الهمزة التي يشكل ربطها بحرف الألف (بدون همزة) ثلاثة حروف مختلفة، جميعها أعقد شكلاً من الحرف الأصلي. كل هذه الإضافات تضفي صعوبة وتعقيداً أكثر على طريقة رسم وحركة الحرف ومن ثم كتابة شفرته. 

لذلك كله، يوفر أوتوكاد وعن طريق الأدوات السريعة إمكانية بناء وتعريف شفرة هذه الأشكال مهما كانت تلك الحروف معقدة وبسهولة متناهية. ولعمل ذلك، نحمل الأدوات السريعة على برنامج أوتوكاد إذا كان الأصل غير ذلك. ونستحدث ملف المفكرة KUFI10 ضمن المجلد المعروف D:\CADFONTS. هذا الملف الجديد سيحوي فيما بعد كل شفرات العناصر المكونة لنمط الخط المعين من حروف وأرقام ورموز، والمستحدثة عن طريق الأدوات السريعة.

كمثالٍ مباشر، نتعلم كيف نكتب شفرة حرف الألف بدون همزة. إذ يتم ذلك عن طريق كتابة أمر أوتوكاد اصنع شكلاً (MKSHAPE):

Command: mkshape (ENTER)

أو نختار من القائمة القياسية في أوتوكاد الأدوات السريعة، ثم اصنع شكلاً:

Menu Bar> Express Tools > Make Shape 

والحالتان الناتجتان تدخلانك إلى صندوق الحوار Select Shape File، (الشكل 6).




الشكل 6: صندوق الحوار Select Shape File لملف نمط الكتابة KUFI10



حدد المجلد D:\CADFONTS ثم ملف الحفظ KUFI10 وأخيراً أنقر على زر الحفظ Save فيستجيب أوتوكاد نصاً تالياً وبالتدريج:

Enter the name of the shape: ALEF (Enter)
Enter resolution : (Enter)

فنسم الشكل ALEF ونحدد عدد نقاط التمايز بـ (128) لنستوفي شروطنا المطلوبة. ثم نكمل الأمر بتحديد نقطة الإدراج:

Specify insertion base point: _endp of
Select objects: 1 found 
Select objects: (Enter) 

هنا نحدد النقطة (0)، كما في الشكل 3، كنقطة بداية الخط للحرف (ا) ونختار الخط 01 فقط في الشكل نفسه فيستجيب أوتوكاد بمجموعة من المعطيات التالية:

Determining geometry extents...Done.
Building coord lists...Done.
Formating coords...-Done.
Writing new shape...Done.
Compiling shape/font description file
Compilation successful. Output file D:\ACAD2004\ARABIC FONTS\ALEF.shx contains 
85 bytes.
Shape "ALEF" created.
Use the SHAPE command to place shapes in your drawing. 

أي أننا بنينا باستخدام الأدوات السريعة ملفَ شكلٍ لحرف الألف، حجمه 85 بايت. وسنجد شفرته معرفةً ضمن الملف والمجلد D:\CADFONTS\KUFI10 الوارد أعلاه.

*1,42,ALEF
4,101,4,99,3,101,3,33,3,128,002,9,(0,127),(0,1),(0 ,0),001,9,(0,-127),
(0,-1),(0,0),002,9,(0,0),001,4,128,4,33,4,101,3,99,3,1 01,0 

وهنا نستطيع التحقق من أننا اخترنا الحرف المعين بالشكل المطلوب وذلك بإدراجه من جديد في الرسم وفقاً لتسلسل الأمر الأوتوكادي Shape. إذا نجحت عملية الإدراج، وكان الشكل الناتج مكافئاً لشكل الحرف الأصل فإننا نتأكد من صحة تعريفنا لشفرة الحرف المعين. وعندئذٍ، ننتقل إلى تعريف الحرف الثاني فالثالث وانتهاءً بآخر عنصر في الأبجدية العربية المختارة كنمط خط. ولا ننسى في هذا المجال تعريف شفرات الأرقام العربية والرموز الرياضية والهندسية المرفقة لنمط الكتابة المعين. الفرق الوحيد هنا أن ملفات العناصر المكونة لنمط الخط سوف تندرج ضمن ملف أساس هو KUFI10.

إذا قارنا بين شفرتي حرف الألف بدون همزة والناتجتين من الكتابة المباشرة (الشكل 4)، أو من الأدوات السريعة، يظهر لنا ما يلي:

أولاً: الشفرة الكتابية أقصر وأبسط من الشفرة الناتجة من استخدام الأدوات السريعة. 

ثانياً: الحصول على الشفرة الكتابية أصعب مقارنة بالحالة الثانية. إذ يتطلب الأمر في الحالة الأولى معرفة مسار وحركة الخط الذي سيتبعه رسم الحرف من بدايته إلى نهايته. بينما نحصل على شفرة الحرف بالأدوات السريعة كنتيجة لاستخدام الأمر "اصنع شكلاً" الذي يتطلب اختيار العناصر المكونة للحرف ونقطة إدراجه. وهذا يؤدي إلى النقطتين التاليتين: 

ثالثاً: عنوان الشفرة الكتابية نكتبه مباشرة على عكس عنوان الشفرة الناتجة من الأدوات السريعة الذي نعدله. فيتم تعديل الأرقام المتتالية 1، 2، 3، في عناوين شفرات عناصر نمط الخط بالعدد المناسب كرمز آسكي جديد يتوافق وموضع الحرف نفسه على لوحة المفاتيح. لذلك نستبدل الرقم (1) في عنوان الشفرة لحرف الألف بدون همزة بالعدد (104)، ونستبدل الرقم 2 الذي سيعرف عنوان شفرة حرف الهاء المتصلة بالعدد 105.....وهكذا دواليك. 

رابعاًً: نقطتا البداية والنهاية في الشفرة الكتابية منفصلتان ومحددتان، بينما هما متحدتان في نقطة الإدراج للشفرة الناتجة من الأدوات السريعة. من أجل هذا كله:


يضاف لشفرة الحرف الناتجة من الأدوات السريعة (شفرة) الحركة بدون رسم خط ما بين نقطتي البداية والنهاية، وتوضع هذه الإضافة مباشرة قبل صفر النهاية. 

يتعدل العدد الثاني في عنوان الشفرة، والذي يمثل عدد المجموعات التي تعرف الشكل، ليشمل هذه الإضافات الناتجة. وكمثال، نستعرض شفرة حرف الألف بدون همزة الناتجة من استخدام الأدوات السريعة، لنرى كيف يتغير عنوانها إلى شكلٍ آخر: 

*104,48,ALEF
4,101,4,99,3,101,3,33,3,128,002,9,(0,127),(0,1),(0 ,0),001,9,(0,-127),
(0,-1),(0,0),002,9,(0,0),001,4,128,4,33,4,101,3,99,3,1 01,2,3,2,018,4,2,0 

على هذا المنوال، تتم كتابة شفرات كل عناصر نمط خط الكتابة عن طريق الأدوات السريعة كملفات أشكال. وفي السياق ذاته يتم تعديل جميع العناوين لتلك العناصر لتتوافق ورموز آسكي المطلوبة، ولتتوافق أيضاً مع الإضافات الناتجة من الحركة بين نقطتي الإدراج والنهاية التي نضعها قبل صفر النهاية.

نكمل تعريف الملف الشامل بكتابة صيغة مقدمته كتلك التي أضفناها للملف الشامل KUFI1.shp. إذا كانت كل هذه التعديلات على الملف KUFI10.shp ناجحة فإننا نستخدم الأمر توليف (compile) لتوليد ملف الشكل المترجم KUFI10.shx، ثم نلصقه (الملف الأخير) إلى أحد مسارات الدعم المعروفة لأوتوكاد.

أخيراً، يجب الانتباه والحرص إلى الطريقة غير المألوفة أولاً والاتجاه ثانياً، والتي ستكتب به الرموز والأرقام العربية في النمطين الواردين أعلاه. إن اتجاه الكتابة العربية يحتم علينا التحرك من اليمين لليسار أياً كان الرقم أو العدد. وقياساً على ذلك، يفرض علينا النمطان اللذان صممناهما أن نكتب أرقام السنة 1987 بدءً بالرقم 7 ثم 8 ثم 9، وأخيراً 1، متوافقاً بذلك مع الاتجاه الرسمي وغير المألوف الذي تأخذه قراءة الأرقام العربية (سبع وثمانون وتسعمائة وألف). هذا الأسلوب في الكتابة للأرقام غير مألوف حتى عند استخدام الأنماط الحقيقية للحروف (TrueType Fonts) والمستخدمة في الويندوز وبرنامج الطباعة وورد. ففي برنامج الوورد، صحيح أنك تتجه من اليمين لليسار عند كتابة النص العربي، لكنك ما إن تبدأ بكتابة الأرقام حتى تشعر بعكس مسار حركة الكتابة. وهكذا نكتب السنة 1987 في الوورد بالشكل المريح بدءً بالرقم 1 ثم 9 ثم 8 وأخيراً 7، وعندما تكتب رقماً من العدد تتم إزاحة الرقم/مجموعة الأرقام التي كتبت لليسار بما يعادل الإزاحة المطلوبة. 

للأمانة منقول

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## تامر. (21 يونيو 2011)

موضوع دسم وبانتظار المزيد أخي شوقي .


----------



## ثعيلي (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي تامر وربنا يكون في عونك وعون الجميع خصوصاً حملة الترشيح


----------



## ثعيلي (22 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج للرسم و الكتابة على الاوتوكاد مع الشرح*

مرفق لزملائي الأعزاء رابط الموقع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/tLuXmHmq/20_______AutoCaD__.html

ستستفيدون منه جداً خصوصاً في الرسم على الأتوكاد أو الكتابه عليه.

فقط قُم بتحميل المرفقات.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (22 يونيو 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررين


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

دروس لتعليم الأتوكاد 2d صوت وصورة.

الدرس الأول : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX1LCsn26HE&feature=related

الدرس الثاني :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfyF_RVCZx8

الدرس الثالث :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoLsSpT1TPA&feature=related

الدرس الرابع :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zPpx8vkKQg&feature=related


----------



## أبو ماجد (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخوي أبو ماجد


----------



## يحيى الطائي (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## لهون لهونى (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## السيد عزام (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## حسين محمدالسيد (16 أغسطس 2011)

متشكر جدا ياباش مهندس على كل المعلومات الجميلة دى ويجعلهايارب فى ميزان حسناتك امين يارب العلمين


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (18 أغسطس 2011)

الشكر لك زملائي الكرام على ردودهم الجميلة وربنا يوفق الجميع.


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Shawqi (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخي ثعيلي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عزوو 89 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء يا هندسة


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جمال سلطان (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل سؤال من مبتدئ انزلت برنامج أشمبو ثرى دى كاد ولا اعرف كيف استخدمه هل يوجد شرح عربى لهذا البرنامج


----------



## محمد فرزات (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ياعسل


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*

اولا هيك الامر لمعرفة اختصارات الاوامر فى الاوتوكاد والتعديل عليها حسب رغبتك او اضافة اوامر جديدة اليك هذا الامر aliasedit 

ثانيا لعمل كوبى لمخطط او موف وعلية المقاسات تلاحظ بعد موف او كوبى للبلان تغير المقاسات اليك هذا الامر dimdisassociate ثم all ثم انتر اختصارة dda 

ثالثا عند العمل فى الاوتوكاد فى البلانات الكبيرة او الثرى دى تلاحظ بطئ فى البرنامج وبطئ فى الزووم ايضا اليك هذا الامر vtoptions هتظر قائمة شيل علامات الصح اللى فيها وكدة الاوتوكاد يكون سريع وكذلك الزووم

رابعا عند رسم مخطط وبعد الانتهاء يمكنك عمل هذا الامر purge يقوم بحذف جميع الطبقات والبلوكات الغير مستخدمة مما يخفف حجم الملف 

خامسا امر align يقوم بنقل بلوك الى موضعة وليكن بلوك شباك بهذا الامر يوفر عليك عمل اسكيل وموف وروتيت لان عند عمل هذ الامر يطلب منك تحديد نقاط فتحدد النقاط الاربع للشباك مثلا ثم انتر ثم تذهب للحائط وتضغط على اربع النقاط للحائط بهذا يلائم الشباك حجمة فى المكان الجديد 

سادسا عندما تعمل هاتش لغرفة مثلا تظهر رسالة ان فى جزء فى الغرفة مفتوح وبهذا لاتستطيع عمل هاتش اليك هذا الامر pedit ثم m ثم تحدد الشكل ثم انتر ثم j وادخل مثلا رقم 1 ثم close بهذا الامر يمشى على الغرفة التى حددتها لة و ان وجد فتحة بها اقل من 1 سيقفلها لك 
واللى عنده اى اوامر خفية فليتفضل بااضافتها ليستفيد الجميع منها




1 - امر purge لحذف ما ليس له داع في الملف وتنظيفه.
4 - امر oops يقوم بالتراجع عن آخر عنصر تم حذفه
5 - أوامر oops, select last , select previous.. لا تعمل بعد Undo مباشرة 
6 - الأمر multiple يعمل على تكرر أي أمر عدد لا نهائي من المرات
7قص جزء من بلوك أو صورة دون تفجيره بأمر (ClipIt) 
2 - أمر group في الأوتوكاد
3 - ممكن تكرار اخر امر بضغط زر space (المسطرة)في الكيبورد
8 - أمر flatten لتحويل اللقطات المنظورية إلى ثنائية الأبعاد 
9 - يمكن اعادة اختيار آخر عناصر سبق اختيارها بكتابة حرف p عندما يطلب الأتوكاد اختيار عناصر.
10 - عمل باسورد لملفات الاتوكاد 
11 - فك ارتباط الأبعاد بالرسمه من dimdisassociate، إيقاف النعكاس الtext في mirror بــ mirrtext
12 - المفاتيح والاختصارات المختلفة للـ selection..
13 - أمر vtoptions لتخفيف حمل كارت الشاشة وتسريع الزووم والبان.. (أزل علامات الصح من الشاشة الناتجة..)
14 - التحكم في أداء الجهاز مع الأوتوكاد 
15 - أمر ssx يمكنك من اختيار العناصر المشابهة لعنصر ما
16 - تصدير بيانات السمات attributes أو خصائص العناصر لجدور داخل أو خارج الأوتوكاد data extraction. .....+....... مثال فيديو
17 - ترتيب العناصر والتعامل معه(cycling) وأمر draworder 
18 - الأمر النصي المقابل للأوامر التي تعمل من نوافذ حوار بإضافة "- " قبل الأمر
19 - نص يعبر عن خاصية معينة لأحد أشكال (dynamic text)......+...... مثال فيديو ......+...... طرق تحديث Dyn.Text
20 - يمكن التبديل بين trim و extend وانت علي احدهم بضغط shift 
21 - تنفيذ أوامر النظام من داخل الأوتوكاد بأمر sh
22 - جمع أرقام وطرحها مباشرة في سطر الأوامر بدون أوامر (a b c +) 
23 - جعل hatch يتجاهل كل الفتحات التي تقل عن حد معين(Ignoring Gaps).
24 - تخزين حالة الطبقات layers عند وضع معين(LayerState).
25 - الحصول على خواص هندسية متقدمة لأي مساحة مغلقة مثل مركز الثقل والمساحة و moment of enertiaمن أمر( MassProp)
26 - تغطية أي جزء من الرسم بمساحة فارغة (WipeOut).
27 - تغيير أبعاد الصور في الأوتوكاد بشكل غير متناسب تحويلها بلوك وتغيير x scale عن y scale
28 - أمر لاستعراض كل متغيرات النظام system variables الخاصة بالبرنامج ومعرفة وظيفتها
29 - تفجير البلوكاتذات السمات (attributes) بأمر burst كي لا تفقد السمات قيمها
30 - أمر aliasedit لمعرفة اختصارات الأوامر وتعديلها.
31 - أفضل امتداد لتصدير رسومات الأوتوكاد كصورة إلى الوورد (أو برامج الأوفيس) هو wmf
32 - عدّ عناصر كل نوع من الأشياء المختلفة في الرسم وتعديل خصائص النوع كله مرة واحدة من properties
33 - استخدام ALIGN كبديل عن ( rotate (reference) + scale(reference معا (يفيد لوضع أي شيء أو بلوك بحجم محدد ودوران محدد) ......+...... شرح فيديو
34 - أمر overkill لإزالة الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. 
35 - كتابة كل الرموز الممكنة على النص في أوتوكاد
36 - جعل undo يحذف مجموعة خطوات دفعة واحدة أو يتراجع حتى مرحلة معينة من الرسم
37 - حساب المساحة الإجمالية لمجموعة polylines سواء كنت متجاورة ام لا.
38 - أمر elevation يجعلك ترسم في مستوى مواز لمستوى الصفر فوقه أو تحته.
39 - استخدام thickness لجعل الخطوط تبدو كأسطح في المنظور ولرسم حوائط مجسمة و كتابة مجسمة سريعة وتحولها لمجسمات حقيقية بــ convtodolid 
40 - أمر TxtExp لتفجير النصوص إلى خطوط
41 - عمل مساحة خالية خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها Background mask خلف النصوص تغطي ما تحتها..
42- كتابة النصوص على قوس في الأوتوكاد باستخدام أمر ArcText
43 -نقل الأشكال من model spsce من الـ(ViewPorts) إلى الــ Paper space والعكس أي بين الورقة والرسم بأمر ChSpace
44 - إعادة مستطيل تحرير النصوص الذي كان قبل 2006 بتغيير قيمة المتغير DTextEd إلى 1 لأخينا المصراوي
45 - تحرير البلوكات أو المراجع الخارجية Xrefs في مكانها باختيار البلوك ثم كتابة Refedit
46 - أمري Divide و Measure يمكنهما توزيع بلوك على الخط أو المنحنى بدل تقسيمه بنقط؟ وأيضا هنا شرح لأخينا المصراوي
47 - متغير ModeMacro لإظهار نص مكان الإحداثيات في شريط حالة الأوتوكاد 
48 - تدوير كل أركان الــ PolyLine مرة واحدة أو عمل Chamfer لها باستخدام خيار p اختصارا ل PlyLine في أمري Fillet وChamfer
49 - أمر Overkill لمسح الخطوط التي فوق بعضها. لأخينا Dib_Card
50 - نسخ أشكال من داخل البلوك إلى الرسم بأمر NCopy
51 -استبدال بلوك بآخر في الرسم باستخدام أمر blockreplace
52 - حفظ كل الرسومات المفتوحة حاليا باستخدام أمر saveall وإغلاقها كلها مرة واحدة بأمر closeall 
53 - رسم مستطيل مستدير الأركان مباشرة وبأمر rectangle
54 - فصل الهاتشات الغير ملتصقة باختيار create separate hatches
55 - عمل offset للأشكال في الطبقة Layer التي التي تقف عليها بدلا من الطبقة الأصلية للشكل من خيار l في offset
56 - لإزالة التكسير من المنحنيات عند الطباعة غير dispsilh من 0 الى 1من أخينا rauasee
57 -امر solprof يمكنك من اخذ واجهة تختارها لمنظور مجسم ما بشرط العمل داخلviewport في أحد Layout Tabs من أخينا Ismail
58 - ملفات DXF هي منلفات نصية وحجمها أكبر من ملفات DWG المناظرة إلا أنها عند ضغطها يكون حجمها أصغر من DWG المضغوطة
60 - رسم مستطيل مائل بأمر Rectangle بإدارة المحاور أولا..

61 - استخدام أمر QDIM لكتابة الأبعاد على المائل


62 - كتابة Dynmic Feild داخل الــ Attribute بضغط كليك يمين واختيار Insert Feild داخل مربع التحرير
63 - إضافة Vertex جديد لأي PolyLine موجود
64 - جعل حجم ال Dimension يعدل نفسه بحيث يصبح مقاساته تابعة ل LauOut بصرف النظر عن مقياس الـ ViewPort (دون استعمال الـAnnotation Scale) 
65 - جعل ألوان العناصر داخل أي بلوك ByBlock وليس ByLayer كما هي العادة فإن هذه العناصر تأخذ لون لاير البلوك
66 -أن Area هو أمر ومتغير نظام في نفس الوقت؟
67- عندما تحاول رسم خط أو مستطيل، وتدخل النقطة الأولى، وتحاول إدخال إحداثيات النقطة الثانية، يتم حساب إحدايياتها بالنسبة لنقطة الأصل، وأحيانا يتم حسابها بالنسبة للنقطة السابقة.. فما الذي يتحكم في ذلك؟
68- أن الآلة الحاسبة ي الأوتوكاد تحتوي أداة بسيطة للتحويل بين مختلف أنواع الوحدات؟
69 - يمكنك العمل على كامل مساحة الشاشة وألغاء أشرطة الأدوات
70- يمكنك تغيير اسم كثير من الأشياء مثل البلوكات في الأوتوكاد من قائمة Format => Rename
71- أنه عند عمل CopyClip أو (Control+C) من ملف لآخر قد يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه؟؟؟
72-أن أمر (Match properties (ma يمكنك أن تجعله ينقل مجموعة خصائص فقط دون غيرها؟؟
73- أن أوامر Rotate و Scale يمكنها عمل نسخة من الأشياء المدارة أو المكبرة ؟؟
74- أن متغير OFFSETGAPTYPE يغير الطريقة التي يتم بها عمل OFFSET للأركان في الـ PolyLines إلى دوائر وشطفات؟
75- أنه يمكنك رسم دائرة في الأوتوكاد بدلالة ثلاثة مماسات
76- أنه عند إدراج بلوك وكتابة اسمه، إذا لم يكن البلوك موجودا في الرسم فإن الأوتوكاد يبحث عنه في مجلد الـ Support .. ؟ما فائدة ذلك وما معناه؟؟
77- أنه يمكنك جعل كتابة الDimension تغطي ما تحتها بنفس لون الخلفية؟
78- هل تعلم أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه إجراء تدقيق لغوي للكلمات (الإنجليزية طبعا) ؟؟
79-أنه يمكنك الاستعاضة عن كل أقواس البوليلاين بخطوط مستقيمة في خطوة واحدة؟؟
80- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك تعديل كل الـ Attributes قي الملف دفعة واحدة؟؟
81- هناك إمكانية حساب الإضاءة غير المباشرة في الأ,توكاد؟؟ Indirect Illumination and final gather ؟؟
82- منظور سريع ليه لاختبار الإضاءة والخامات ....... ملف الأوتوكاد (والملفات المستخدمة فيه).. وحدات الملف هي البوصة، مما يترتب عليه الحاجة لتغيير مقاسات الخامة 
83- أن الأوتوكاد يمكنه فهم الشفاية الموجودة في الصور(Masks & Alpha channe
84-أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 ما عدت تحتاج لجمع وطرح الكتل لعمل الفتحات والبروزات؟؟؟؟
85- أنك إذا أردت إعادة الملف إلى وضعه عند آخر Save يمكنك استخدام أمر Revert؟
86- ان امر Dimscale يغير مقياس الابعاد ككل .........القرقورى
87 -هل تعلم أنه يمكنك ربط أي عنصر في الرسم بأي ملف خارجي (بحيث يؤدي ضغط كنترول مع كليك على العنصر لفتح الملف)؟
88- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إلغاء "الإظهار" الذي يقوم به الأوتوكاد للاختيار Selection highlighting كليا، أو إلغاؤه للأجسام الكبيرة فقط مثل الهاتش؟
89- كيف يمكنك تصدير رسمة خطوط على شكل صورة من الكاد بأقل مساحة ممكنة ؟
90- هل تعلم أنه ابتداء من أوتوكاد 2007 يمكنك تغيير نظام الـ Mapping الخاص بأي عنصر (كيفية إسقاط الخامات أو الماتريال عليه):
91- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك دمج مجوعة طبقات Layers في طبقة واحدة؟
92- أنه يمكنك زيادة دقة الـ Preview الذي يخزن في ملفات الأوتوكاد (والذي يظهر عند عمل view => thumbnail في متصفح وندوز)؟
93- أحيانا ما ينتج عن عمليات الاتحاد والطرح، كتل منفصلة فراغيا لكنها ما زالت مرتبطة ببعضها، فهل تعلم أن هناك أمرا يفصلها؟
94- أن أمر RevCloud والذي يقوم برسم شكل يشبه السحابة (يستخدمه الاستشاري كإطار للملاحظات لإظهارها) يمكنه رسم الشكل بمظهرين مختلفين؟
95- نه يمكنك كتابة مجموعة أوامر في ملف نصي ثم أخذها Copy & Paste لسطر الأوامر فيتم تنفيذها جميعا؟
96- أن أن الأوتوكاد فيه أمرين مختلفين:Explode و XPlode (بدون e)؟
97- هل تعلم أنه يمكنك إخفاء جميع الـ Attributes في الملف في خطوة واحدة (أو إظهارها جميعا بصرف النظر عن كونها مخفيه من عدمه)؟
98- أنه يمكنك تحويل الطبقات في ملف ما لتنطبق مع الطبقات في ملف آخر في الاسم والمواصفات بأمر LayTrans
99- أحيانا ما يظهر الـ Grid على مساحة معينة فقط في الاوتوكاد، فهل تعلم كيف يمكنك إظهار باقي الشبكة؟
100- أنه يمكنك محاذاة كتابة الأبعاد إلى يمين أو يسار خط الأبعاد أو خارجه؟*

منقول للفائده


----------



## ياسر سالمان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة جداً استفدنا منها كثيراً


----------



## yusufomer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يديك العافية


----------



## عزت محروس (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خبرا وزادك علما


----------



## علي فؤاد (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود 
عندي سؤال لو عندي نص فوق بعضه وعايز امسح احدهما هل هناك امر لمسح النصوص التي فوق بعضها


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر للجميع على المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي سؤال لو عندي نص فوق بعضه وعايز امسح احدهما هل هناك امر لمسح النصوص التي فوق بعضها


----------



## zxzx_0007 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع
شكرا ليك*​


----------



## medo_zon (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman50 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافيه ويجزيك كل خير يا رب


----------



## مؤمن حماده (28 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elshabrawyrabea (28 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ودارت الايام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي النوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*[روعة .... شكرا جزيلا لك .....
*​


----------



## عماد العايد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي الكريم ثعيلي الامر الاخير inc لا يعمل مع العلم اني اعمل على اوتوكاد 2010
يا ريت قليل من الشرح للامر وهو في غاية الاهميه


----------



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amd_eng (5 نوفمبر 2011)

احسنتم و الله عمل جميل


----------



## فرح عبد الحسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ملتقى المهندسين*

ارجو ان تساعدوني اريد طريقة مختصرة لرسم الابواب في الاوتوكاد


----------



## احمد محمد الامين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## youssryali (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد هندى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (14 نوفمبر 2011)

في منتهي الروعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو وسيم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اربد شرح عن اوتو كاد 2010 (شرح تعليمي)


----------



## Mahmoud ALGazzaz (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمرو السباعى (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سلامة جابر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

thanx pro. but not all working


----------



## السندباد المساحي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

​*أذا كان الـ Command لا يظهر عندك
أضغط CTRL +9 الاخ : حارس المصري​*​


----------



## كاظم علوان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن نسال السندباد عن كيفية قياس المساحات غير المنتظمة(الكادسترو) مثلا هل بطريقة المثلثات او جهاز البلانوميتر وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف الصاوي المساح (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور ونتمني المزيد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

يعد جهاز البلانيمتر (ومنه الان موديلات رقمية حديثة و دقيقة وغير غالية الثمن) أفضل أجهزة قياس المساحات علي الخريطة. أما في حالة مسح الخريطة ضوئيا scann وامكانية ادخالها للحاسب الالي فيمكن قياس المساحات و عمل تحليلات مكانبة باستخدام برامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS 
هذا والله أعلي و أعلم (دكتور جمعة )


----------



## top.surveyor (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور
موضوع قيم


----------



## حمدي الخولي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## top.surveyor (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد بوزريع (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة..جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله النمراوي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي على المعلزمه القيمه


----------



## شريف الصاوي المساح (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك والمسلمين جميعاً


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لاستخراج الاطول في الاتوكاد علي الرابط التاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303005


----------



## عبداللطيف ابراهيم (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لك منى كل التقدير


----------



## محمودجمعة الكردي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اللة يعطيك العافية ,,.


----------



## Eng- haitham (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## darkoo_marshall (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك


----------



## وليد لطيف (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## a7medelgwad (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedsalim2020 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (1 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد على خميس (1 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا اخى فعلا كلها اوامر هامة بارك الله فيك


----------



## tanany (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً لكن اين الليسب


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجعله في ميزان خدماتك


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (26 يناير 2013)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا ابو الشوق 
الله يبارك فيك
اخوك / محمد عادل


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 يناير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولكن اين شرح البند رقم (10) الخاص بعمل باس ورد لملفات الاتوكاد حفاظا عليها من العبث


----------



## amoorah (3 فبراير 2013)

الله ينور عليك يا باشا وتسلم ايدك


----------

